# Lunch time walks



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been looking into ways in which I can raise the amount of calories I burn off each day recently. This started last Saturday night when after an alcohol fuelled conversation with one of my mates, I confidently said that between Monday to Friday this week I would burn 10,000 kcal with the reward of my team?s new home shirt if successful.

Anyway, I have started going for an hour walk each lunch time as well as all the other stuff I do in order to win the challenge and was staggered the other day when the machine at the gym stated that a moderate 1 hour walk consumed 551 calories!!!

OK this may not be 100% accurate but wow I wasn?t half surprised!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2011)

Go for it Bob! Here's a list of calories burned in lots of different activities - why not try burning a few by hairstyling or standing still 

http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Bob , have you thought of using a pedometer this can be a big encentive to burn off more calories y setting yourself an amount of steps i think the amount of steps encouraged for weight loss is 10,000 steps a day 

http://walking.about.com/od/measure/f/10000steps.htm


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 19, 2011)

The easiest way to calculate is would be to record all your food and drink intake over the 5 days and see if you lose/gain any weight, then find out the calorific value for body fat (something like 3 cals per gram ?) and you'll have an approx value.

Unless you're not counting breathing, thinking, heartbeat, etc which all burns calories.

So at an average intake of about 2300 cals per day, you'll burn 11500 cals in the 5 days if your weight is stable. 

I think  

Rob


----------

